# What liquid to vape while ill?



## Dirge (29/3/15)

Hi All.

So recently fell ill and found that any e-liquid that had the slightest sweetness to it was very off putting. Not being a fan of menthol flavours I was wondering what else was out there? I didn't have any fruit flavours on hand, but fruit being in itself sweet, I can't imagine a different outcome.

Any suggestions of juice worth trying to vape in these sorts of circumstances would be welcome.


----------



## Andre (29/3/15)

Maybe buy a bottle of unflavoured (http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-clean-cut/) with a bottle of concentrate in a flavour of your liking. Then just lightly flavour the unflavoured joose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

@Dirge I agree with @Andre's suggestion, flavorless is the way to go during a cold, you don't taste anything anyhow during colds or flu.


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Good question @Dirge 

I agree with Andre and Johan above
When ill with cold or flu one doesnt taste much, so no point wasting good juice
You could also vape juices that you were not mad about. Make use out of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (30/3/15)

A mate of mine recently tried some of my Heathers Peppermint blast when he had the flu recently and quite enjoyed it.

I can't really attest to it because since I've started vaping I have been 'sick' for about 1 day O_O
http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.co..._page=product_info&cPath=12_15&products_id=29

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/3/15)

VandaL said:


> I can't really attest to it because since I've started vaping I have been 'sick' for about 1 day O_O


Lol, that has been my problem too, touch wood.


----------



## Dirge (30/3/15)

@Andre @johan @Silver thanks guys, never even occurred to me to try flavourless liquid, derp! That definitely sounds like the way to go.

@VandaL so far I've not like any minty or menthol flavours for vaping. I'd rather steer towards the unflavoured, although if I can't taste anything anyway the minty flavours might be nice to open up the sinuses. Thanks for the suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/3/15)

coolada is also good for opening up the airways


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> coolada is also good for opening up the airways



That's Koolada with a "K" @shaunnadan

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dirge (30/3/15)

@shaunnadan @Silver thanks again. This case wan't about a cold or flu though, I was really nauseous and any sweetness in the flavour really didn't help with that so a flavourless e-liquid will definitely do the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (30/3/15)

Silver said:


> That's Koolada with a "K" @shaunnadan



Btw @Silver I got my Cloupor Mini on Saturday like I mentioned when introducing myself, and I'm rocking Sub Ohm now, it's a whole new world. 

Busy vaping some Gorilla Juice at 20watts and it's great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Dirge said:


> Btw @Silver I got my Cloupor Mini on Saturday like I mentioned when introducing myself, and I'm rocking Sub Ohm now, it's a whole new world.
> 
> Busy vaping some Gorilla Juice at 20watts and it's great.



Great stuff @Dirge!!


----------

